# Something new in my yard



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Yesterday I noticed a dirt mound in the yard, maybe a red solo cup full(16oz). Had a small tunnel where the dirt came from. Figured a chipmunk or ground squirrel. Today there is four more same area. Never see it being dug. Two times I approached the area a large bug flies away. Kinda big like a dragonfly but looks like a giant bee. Any ideas? I searched giant bees but nothing looks like what I’ve seen. Don’t know if that’s what’s digging or it’s attracted to the fresh dirt. Sprayed some ant killer in the hole in pics is why it’s white.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Look up wasps, particularly mud dobberrs (sp), or cicada wasps.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

John Hine said:


> Look up wasps, particularly mud dobberrs (sp), or cicada wasps.


Yep I believe it’s Cicada wasps. Not sure if it one or 5. But they can move some dirt. I’ll look in to them more later.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Cicada killer wasp.









Cicada killer wasp, its prey and burrow


This is an Eastern cicada killer wasp, Sphecius speciosus. The cicada was in the wasp's grasp when I did my duty with a can of foaming wasp killer. The hole on the left is the cicada killer's burrow. The wasp captures cicadas, which are several times the weight of the wasp, and drags them...




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I was at a zoo and they had cicada killers living along a walkway. Apparently intentionally. I assumed they'd cause issues but I guess not!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cicada Killers


Cicada killers are large, solitary wasps that live in the ground. They evoke a good deal of fear but are seldom aggressive. They provision their nests with cicadas upon which their larvae feed.




extension.entm.purdue.edu


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

kroppe said:


> Cicada killer wasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep figured I’d get a quick answer. Thanks


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> Cicada Killers
> 
> 
> Cicada killers are large, solitary wasps that live in the ground. They evoke a good deal of fear but are seldom aggressive. They provision their nests with cicadas upon which their larvae feed.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Deciding now with a two year old grandson and both grow kids bringing their dogs here what my next step is.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Cicada killer wasps… not murder hornets although some may think so lol. They are gentle giants and only the females can sting if say captured by hand. They are not aggressive and despite the fact there are a few of them around, are a solitary wasp species. The area (sandy soil) is conducive for them hence why there are a few galleries. Watch them it’s pretty intense when they come down to their galleries with a paralyzed cicada in their grasps. 


Fishindeer said:


> Thanks for the info. Deciding now with a two year old grandson and both grow kids bringing their dogs here what my next step is.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Fishindeer said:


> Thanks for the info. Deciding now with a two year old grandson and both grow kids bringing their dogs here what my next step is.


Yeah I get it. It's certainly not zero risk.

Consider though that they intentionally have them at a zoo where people walk. I think it was the small zoo in Saginaw. I saw their burrows and saw the wasps but they acted completely harmless.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Fishindeer said:


> Thanks for the info. Deciding now with a two year old grandson and both grow kids bringing their dogs here what my next step is.


Lots of foam inspect spray down the hole. After dark, or first thing in the morning.


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

I have them every year on a food plot. Harmful and cool to watch! No need to kill them.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

You meant…..


atp500 said:


> I have them every year on a food plot. _Harmless and_ cool to watch! No need to kill them.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

kroppe said:


> Lots of foam inspect spray down the hole.  After dark, or first thing in the morning.


Doesn’t matter when you treat if you must feel the urge to kill them. They are not aggressive. Can be treated anytime if you want. But most of your OTC canned pesticide for stinging insects does not have any residual effects. Insecticidal dust with the appropriate dusting tool however will allow for a fine application with residual to treat the complete gallery with lasting effects. Covering the area with a tarp is an even better and chemical free way to resolve the issue if the grass isn’t an aesthetic issue. Most likely more will return next year because of the sandy soil attracting them.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> Yeah I get it. It's certainly not zero risk.
> 
> I guess a decision was made before posting this as I mentioned I sprayed some ant killer down each hole. I’ll see if any more tunnels are dug tomorrow. I have been accused of being lawn mower man and possibly Rivs neighbor. Don’t want dirt piles around my yard. Must be softer soil as it’s not exactly sand as they say they like. It’s on a slight hillside shaped for walkout basement and over my septic field.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Fishindeer said:


> Yesterday I noticed a dirt mound in the yard, maybe a red solo cup full(16oz). Had a small tunnel where the dirt came from. Figured a chipmunk or ground squirrel. Today there is four more same area. Never see it being dug. Two times I approached the area a large bug flies away. Kinda big like a dragonfly but looks like a giant bee. Any ideas? I searched giant bees but nothing looks like what I’ve seen. Don’t know if that’s what’s digging or it’s attracted to the fresh dirt. Sprayed some ant killer in the hole in pics is why it’s white.
> View attachment 847473
> View attachment 847473
> View attachment 847472


It may be a little late in the season for cicada killers but it may be a great black wasp 
Another”digger wasp” that is not aggressive 
My son was at his work today watching one fill its brood chamber/tunnel with katydids!


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

eucman said:


> It may be a little late in the season for cicada killers but it may be a great black wasp
> Another”digger wasp” that is not aggressive
> My son was at his work today watching one fill its brood chamber/tunnel with katydids!


Nope it’s not black and not what I’ve seen twice. Definitely looks like the Cicada picture. Giant bee with dragonfly type wings. It’s a large thing definitely intimidating looking but not aggressive.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

We used to have Cicada Killer Wasps in the greenbelt of our lawn. They are BIG wasps, and are pretty cool to see. When you walk too near their burrow, they come out, and fly, and will just kind of hover back-and-forth in front of you, to warn you away. I've never had them attack, but they do a great job of scaring people with that move, since they're about 2 inches long.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Huh, I have never seen them before. We have a lot of sandy soil up by the house, might just be a matter of time. Neat little critters, since they aren't aggressive. I have had plenty of ground dwelling yellow jackets kick my asss before, but never seen these. 

Almost large enough to charge rent!


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

When I have ground bees/wasps problems I pour gas on the area and light it on fire. Works every time.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Guy63 said:


> When I have ground bees/wasps problems I pour gas on the area and light it on fire. Works every time.


I did spray the entryway with bug killer and it did the trick. Haven’t seen any more signs of the tunnels or dirt piles. I did have a ground bee hole once that I soaked with gas twice and they kept coming back. Soaked it with some diesel fuel and it burned longer ,that got rid of them. Last week i suited up for a bald face hornet nest by Moms mail box. The nest started high on a small branch in a maple tree and the bigger it got the lower to the ground it got. Ended up about 8’ off the ground. I tied a rag to a long stick, soaked it with fuel and lite them up. Glad I had a head net. They are some mean buggers. They definitely fly at night too.


----------

